# Whf/wfb?



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, this is going to be a reaaaally stupid question, but bear with me.

The owner of my FLGS challenged me to put together a WHF army (as all I do now is 40k), saying that when I did and played him, each time I beat him he'd give me a box for 25% off (an excellent marketing strategy, if you're awesome at the game you don't have much to worry about I s'pose).

So anyway, I decide to borrow some codexes to take a gander at wtf different armies are, and of course try to download the datafiles for my Army Builder. However, AB has files for both Warhammer 8th Edition and Warhammer Fantasy Battle 3rd Edition. Is there a difference between these, are they actually two different games?

Thanks all, and be on the lookout for more newbish 'Hrm what should I do' threads haha.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

8th edition is the most recent.

Warhammer Fantasy Battle is the full name for Warhammer.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

So this WFB 3rd Edition is simply Army Builder trying to confuse me with their technological shenanigans... thanks!

What had thrown me off was that both had been updated in June '11.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, there's only one Warhammer 40k and one Warhammer Fantasy battle and both are definitely past 3rd edition


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Quite a few people like 3rd Edition WHFB; it is radically different from the last few editions.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Also, I've said it before, and I'll say it again, don't rely on Army Builder. these programs make so many mistakes it's criminal. Every time I've seen a list made from army builder on these forums it's had some mistake caused by army builder.


----------

